# Does Mini support CC?



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

I did a search and couldn't find anything.

Does mini support CC?

Edit: By CC I mean Closed Caption (sorry..)


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

No, there are no tuners in a Mini. No need for a CableCARD.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

OOPs. I should have mentioned I meant Closed Caption.

my bad.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I will check in the morning if someone else doesn't post first. I will be very surprised if it doesn't.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, the Mini supports CC.


----------



## MisterTWo (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, I have an option to turn CC on in my Mini.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

Does TiVo Mini have Closed Caption option that allow user to change font and size just like regular Tivo ?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Nelson2009 said:


> Does TiVo Mini have Closed Caption option that allow user to change font and size just like regular Tivo ?


Yes.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

thank you I'm about to pull trigger TiVo sale Roamio Basic and maybe get Tivo mini for bedroom is Tivo Mini response quickly, delay or slow ? Look normal ?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Nelson2009 said:


> thank you I'm about to pull trigger TiVo sale Roamio Basic and maybe get Tivo mini for bedroom is Tivo Mini response quickly, delay or slow ? Look normal ?


It depends a lot on how you connect the Roamio to the Mini. It also depends on what source you use for the TV signals, OTA vs. Comcast vs. FiOS vs Uverse etc.

TiVo "officially" requires a wired connection, either through Ethernet or a MoCA (coax) network. If both rooms have wired Ethernet access, then just plug in the Roamio and the Mini with Cat5/whatever cables and it should just work.

If the only connection between the rooms is through coax, then you will need a MoCA adapter for the Roamio (assuming you have wired Ethernet and coax availabe at the Roamio). The Mini then needs only a coax connection for its MoCA support. You'll also want to add a MoCA POE filter at the "root" point of the coax.

If you happen to have FiOS then it has already created a MoCA network for you, so you can add a MoCA adapter for the Roamio and connect Cat5 from the adapter to the Roamio and attach the Mini to another coax feed. With FiOS, you need to avoid creating a second MoCA bridge between coax and Ethernet, which would wreak havoc with the whole system.

Any type of wired connection should work very well with the Mini. There can be small delays when the Mini is grabbing a tuner from the Roamio, but the picture quality should be excellent. I've seen a couple of pauses on my system, but it mostly works without any issues.

If you want to connect through WiFi, or powerline adapters, it might work or it might not. Not officially supported by TiVo, but it can't hurt to try.

Cheap DECA adapters are sometimes an option, if you have coax installed that isn't doing anything useful.

If you have Uverse then you could probably use something like a TRENDnet TPA-311 adapter for the Mini and/or Roamio. These are more expensive then DECA but less expensive than MoCA.

Lots of options, but the best options depend on your source for TV signals.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

snerd said:


> It depends a lot on how you connect the Roamio to the Mini. It also depends on what source you use for the TV signals, OTA vs. Comcast vs. FiOS vs Uverse etc.
> 
> TiVo "officially" requires a wired connection, either through Ethernet or a MoCA (coax) network. If both rooms have wired Ethernet access, then just plug in the Roamio and the Mini with Cat5/whatever cables and it should just work.
> 
> ...


i have comcast and plan on use ethernet but going to try first wireless bridge with airport extreme 5ghz I'm sure it will work fine . thanks


----------

